# Are any of you women rabbit hunters?



## ))--Courtney--> (Oct 1, 2007)

I just purchased my small game license today so lil bunnies watch out... They like to eat my trees in the front yard so I'm thinking of thinning them out a bit.. Not to mention they crap all over and for some reason my dog likes to eat rabbit poop and I forbid it so I guess its the rabbits or my dog and my dog wins... The rabbits gotta go!


----------



## sreeja (Nov 12, 2007)

If you do a general search for woman hunting ,woman hunt or her hunt, you can come up with a few things. The best one , think is the video called Angelia The Hunter. Real hot. Quite a huntress with her bow ready for elimination in the outdoors and attractive to boot. There are other good ones in there too,recommend checking out. The video called Page and Denny is one example. Page gets a nice bobcat with her gun with some nice fast shooting. She gets a bobcat in like twenty minutes. I wish all my hunts were like that


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

when deer season is over i'm going to try rabbit and squirrel hunting. three times now the squirrels have spooked up a buck that i was waiting to get a perfect shot on, so they gotsta go. hellooooo squirrel pot pie :evil:


----------



## ))--Courtney--> (Oct 1, 2007)

I went out rabbit hunting for a bit today and had my chance at one, I had it my sight then click. Yeah the rabbit took off and well there was no shell in the chamber, I could've sworn there was but oh well. I'll get him tomorrow, over all we saw 6 rabbits just around the house here. I'm not comfortable shooting at them while their running so I only shoot if their just sitting there. I'm new to rabbit hunting so it'll all come in time..


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

My G/F goes with me all the time. Get some clay pigeons and target loads. Go to a range or out back and have someone throw them underhanded so they roll / bounce across the ground. It's good pratice. Remember to shoot where it's going to be, not where it's been


----------



## kimmy48635 (Jan 30, 2007)

Have fun. Make sure there aren't too many people around. The first time I went rabbit hunting was at my inlaws farm. They were over populating and needed to be thinned out. My husband was my dog and his Dad was with me just walking. His Dad got a good laugh the firs 3 times I shot. Boy those little ****s are fast!!! It took a little while to get the hang of it. If you lead for awhile it will come to you. Be prepared to burn up shells!

It is a lot of fun though. I want to try pheasant hunting and I think it will be the same way. Wasted shells at first, but hopefully success.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Timberdoodle528 is the rabbit slayer...I'd guess she's kinda busy with the little guy,but talk to her....she knows how to get them


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

I wouldn't mind doing a rabbit hunt this year with the women on this board.

Find a central location where most everyone can make it, and get a date set.

I'll bring some dogs, and maybe we can kill some bunnies.


----------



## booker81 (Dec 4, 2005)

I had a lot of fun last year going after them. Hubby's been out this year with some luck. I can't make it :sad: . Next year maybe!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

timberdoodle528 said:


> I wouldn't mind doing a rabbit hunt this year with the women on this board.
> 
> Find a central location where most everyone can make it, and get a date set.
> 
> I'll bring some dogs, and maybe we can kill some bunnies.


Another voice we haven't heard much from. Hope all is well with you, hubby and baby. You could probably use a day in the woods


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

All is great, thanks for asking. Been busy with the little guy, but still finding time to hunt and run dogs.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Kat, AKA, Wolf Dancer34 loves to hunt the bunnies and is a hell of a gal to hang out with, you should give her a shout.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Frantz said:


> Kat, AKA, Wolf Dancer34 loves to hunt the bunnies and is a hell of a gal to hang out with, you should give her a shout.


Hope to get out in the woods hunting bunnies with Catherine next week. Just need a little new snow before next week. I haven't hunted bunnies with a dog in 20 years.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

I love to hunt bunnies and listen to my dog benny run. He is getting a lil older now but still gets the job done. 

I am sitting here pouting bad cuz I can't find anyone to hunt with me. I have my own dog. I have my own gun. I clean my own bunnies. LOL Just messing. No serious the weather has been so bad and Ron is sleeping and I have no one to play with and really need to slay some bunnies. I have cabin fever bad and a few more days off to play.......sigh guess I gotta hunt by myself.

Frantz and Multibeard thanks for the nice words.....now if I can just get Sagga in order I will be set for all seasons.

P.S. All I know how to do is hunt and fish. HeeHee


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I'm always up for taking my gun on a walk through the woods!


----------



## Pine Needle (Aug 21, 2006)

I've taken my dog out a few times after bunnies. It's alot of fun when he gets on one. My 8 yr old boy is getting into it too. All the more fun!


----------



## huntbunny6 (Feb 2, 2008)

))--Courtney--> said:


> I went out rabbit hunting for a bit today and had my chance at one, I had it my sight then click. Yeah the rabbit took off and well there was no shell in the chamber, I could've sworn there was but oh well. I'll get him tomorrow, over all we saw 6 rabbits just around the house here. I'm not comfortable shooting at them while their running so I only shoot if their just sitting there. I'm new to rabbit hunting so it'll all come in time..


I would recommend you get more comfortable with your shotgun before venturing out for a bunny hunt. 
If you have a place near you that you can shoot some skeet. like a sportsmans club you may belong to. you can learn how to "lead" the bunny while running.
The guys at the club here were very helpful in teaching me how to use the shotgun as an extension of your own self .
Do you shoot the shotgun at all any other time?
I know here at our ranges (blue water sportsmans association) it only costs 3 dollars for a range fee.

keep us posted


----------



## ))--Courtney--> (Oct 1, 2007)

I use a .22 to shoot at the rabbits.. In the summer I pick off gophers, they always leave holes under our trees in the front yard... I think I'll stick to picking the rabbits off from my porch or kitchen window!


----------

